#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [影像] 分享一下犬科獸頭製作方式

## 菜鳥

原來獸頭是這樣做出來的
太厲害了
https://youtu.be/3p2qqu7Uv2w
可是還要配合PDF一起做
我不想花錢QQ

----------

